# That 5hit



## That 5hit (Oct 6, 2009)

its me 
by way of chicity
south side, 79th st 
allday everyday
whats good
im here to help ,
and any question you ask i will give you an answer


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 3, 2009)

check it out
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/263751-vertical-growing.html
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/263751-vertical-growing.html
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/263751-vertical-growing.html
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/263751-vertical-growing.html


----------



## odin92681 (Nov 4, 2009)

Offering services and everything...


----------



## Roseman (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome to RollitUp, a great place, the best place, to learn growing!

I'm glad I learned to grow instead of still having to buy it. ! I do not give my money to drug lords, I grow my own!.


I hope you hang around and enjoy the site.

   

Roseman's DIY Bubbleponics Tutorial - [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]Marijuana[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL] Growing[/URL] < a great tutorial to learn if_ I must say so, myself._


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ "This has been a recording"


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> "There's a lot of Mexicans and African-Americans and they're all dressed up in, like, these cult outfits, and they're moving all the vehicles, taking the cars apart and putting them in the trees above the Madalay!"


 
?????? WTF - explain


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 5, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> ?????? WTF - explain


Your quote - from a show.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 5, 2009)

click on pics to inlarge

________




____

____________

______


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 5, 2009)

hey that 5hit, ive wondered this for a while. 

your name, did you mean it like that "2 hit and quit" but your weed you take 5 hits and quit? or is it supposed to be like "that shit" where the 5 replaces an "s"


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 5, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> hey that 5hit, ive wondered this for a while.
> 
> your name, did you mean it like that "2 hit and quit" but your weed you take 5 hits and quit? or is it supposed to be like "that shit" where the 5 replaces an "s"


it was my way of being valgure under the rader
so yes That 5hit is = That Shit as in i am that shit
but by this also being a weed site i thought that it was also kind of cool being a bag of weed is $5 (when you can find it, even once found a $3 bag spot) 
so it was a play with words

i also wanted to open a fast food place where every thing on the menu costs $5 (complete meals) 
and i was going to call it That 5hit- but i never acted on it- stoners would have loved it


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 5, 2009)

why do you think your the shit???? ive seen you around for awhile and you are a bit of a cocky fucker explain why you think your so great and why you would post where you live on a forum dedicated to somthing thats illegal where you live????? doesnt seem too smart. its almost as if your a young buck who hasn't been knocked down yet.... NEWSFLASH your not the shit


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 5, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> why do you think your the shit???? ive seen you around for awhile and you are a bit of a cocky fucker explain why you think your so great and why you would post where you live on a forum dedicated to somthing thats illegal where you live????? doesnt seem too smart. its almost as if your a young buck who hasn't been knocked down yet.... NEWSFLASH your not the shit


In with backup. So he's not the shit... how much better does that make you feel, ya bully. I leave with this [] as my final statement.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 5, 2009)

whats good with it that 5shit????? westside in the building toooooo dist. 14!!!!!!!!!!!! all day CHICAGO RUNZ IT


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 6, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> why do you think your the shit???? ive seen you around for awhile and you are a bit of a cocky fucker explain why you think your so great and why you would post where you live on a forum dedicated to somthing thats illegal where you live????? doesnt seem too smart. its almost as if your a young buck who hasn't been knocked down yet.... NEWSFLASH your not the shit


Look,, theres nothing wrong with thinking you greatest of all time ( the G.O.A.T)
i cant help if you mom's never told you that you can be anything - if people thought like you there'll be no need for sports - if you dont think your the best or can potentially be the best go kill yourself- i'll hate for your kids to go to school with mine - chicago people have no fear we tip under street camers, rob the dicks, and would hussle any thing to anyone, you got $$ we got what you need - 



The Real Peter Parker said:


> In with backup. So he's not the shit... how much better does that make you feel, ya bully. I leave with this [] as my final statement.


 once again thanks bro - but now i guess he wants you to explain why you think your the real peter parker



chitownsmoking said:


> whats good with it that 5shit????? westside in the building toooooo dist. 14!!!!!!!!!!!! all day CHICAGO RUNZ IT


whats good. smoke one - LOL - chicity tell the world blow


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 6, 2009)

chicago aint shit norf phillys where its at? never claim to be the best thats not the smartest thing and keep your back to the wall


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 6, 2009)

chicago style italion beef with the juice and hot ghardinara over a philly cheese steak anyday. lol 


CHITOWN IS WERE ITS AT........


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 6, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> chicago aint shit norf phillys where its at? never claim to be the best thats not the smartest thing and keep your back to the wall


 

come walk down divison and western and tell me it aint shit... lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 6, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> chicago aint shit norf phillys where its at? never claim to be the best thats not the smartest thing and keep your back to the wall


Sometimes it's better to say nothing and have people think you're an idiot, than it is to speak and make people sure of it.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 6, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> chicago aint shit norf phillys where its at? never claim to be the best thats not the smartest thing and keep your back to the wall


hey dont come around here set tripin, 
other then will smith, segal the rapper, and a half ass dry steak sandwich tha no one here eats (we been making italian beefs way longer then phillys been around - so yall copied us on that one) chicago is way beter then philly on ever level


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 7, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> hey dont come around here set tripin,
> other then will smith, segal the rapper, and a half ass dry steak sandwich tha no one here eats (we been making italian beefs way longer then phillys been around - so yall copied us on that one) chicago is way beter then philly on ever level


will smith segal wow you dnt know much about rap do you. what about freeway, jack frost ,pedi, e ness, the roots, schoolie and tons more no one cares about your beef why dont you go outside of your suburban home dig up some dirt from your back yard and grow that boogie weed , dnt forget the christmass lights or piss in the res, have you started your first grow yet???

nice links vert growing been around for manny years good luck with you future of growing


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 7, 2009)

tusseltussel said:


> will smith segal wow you dnt know much about rap do you. what about freeway, jack frost ,pedi, e ness, the roots, schoolie and tons more no one cares about your beef why dont you go outside of your suburban home dig up some dirt from your back yard and grow that boogie weed , dnt forget the christmass lights or piss in the res, have you started your first grow yet???
> 
> nice links vert growing been around for manny years good luck with you future of growing


WOW -lets not forget those guys
bravo., you've really done your home work on me 
and even if i was in the suburb's our suburb's are some of the most dangerous burb's ever not your ma and pa clever type of burb's - may even be safer to stay in the city now-a-days - you no nothing of chicago
every sence they tore down the projects this has been murder cpaital as of now (nothing to brag about just saying not to take it lightly) you are the one the came to my personal thread where i am introduceing myself to the riu community trashing me and set trippen - why you going so hard on me, cause i call myself That 5hit did i take you name or something,,,
That Bytch is still aveliable 

and pis in the res works,, its just nasty

and christmass lights and or color lights will work some x-mass lights use some of the most powerfull LED's on the markets

what else would you like me to address
(this is why i started this thread to answer any question that you might have , cant say your going to like the answer)

and i know vert growing is not new 
its just new to me - i think its the future of growing - this is me researching it and helping other- im not acting like i discoverd it i just love it and i want other to like it as well- if something else comes along that better i'll jump on that band wagon also- so fuck you buddy - sometimes things are around for centries before they take there right full place in the main stream - yeah and hydo' been around sence people have had garden- begining of time- 

go spread your hate elsewhere
start a thread call tusseltussel and put all the hate you want there


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> go spread your hate elsewhere
> start a thread call tusseltussel and put all the hate you want there


Nice reply to a quite hostile poster.


----------



## howhighru (Nov 10, 2009)

so tell everyone where u live dumb*ss..


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2009)

who live like this


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 10, 2009)

i have not told anyone where i live 
chicago, 79 st is so huge 
from the lakefront - harlem over 2 millions people ezly
even if i say between halsted and cottage that'l still be well over 250,000 people


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 10, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> i have not told anyone where i live
> chicago, 79 st is so huge
> from the lakefront - harlem over 2 millions people ezly
> even if i say between halsted and cottage that'l still be well over 250,000 people


 
maaan i f you stay on 79th and cottage grove noone will come looking for you there lol. str8 gutter.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 10, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> maaan i f you stay on 79th and cottage grove noone will come looking for you there lol. str8 gutter.


 it was better before Daley tore down the pj now we at war around here


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]mZCMb2LuJmA[/youtube][youtube]nFjrGRgInao[/youtube]
[youtube]rXIvAImhN5g[/youtube][youtube]Ej_Zaxv5nyw[/youtube]
[youtube]g1N_3qSmKb4[/youtube][youtube]-Wfx7pqFyeA[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]rf4ujhOEBAQ[/youtube][youtube]rEKQzMeb864[/youtube]
[youtube]Unvm-O6Yx7o[/youtube][youtube]__Ri90tlhM8[/youtube]
[youtube]H80je4ETopo[/youtube][youtube]h9x3fcIRZWU[/youtube]
[youtube]elaGpIoJWWo[/youtube][youtube]tsIImclV8_E[/youtube]
[youtube]u8o8N5K0Loo[/youtube][youtube]GDG5HmUuUnU[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]0-0cmnFAv28[/youtube][youtube]IpOl3uqn7Oc[/youtube]
[youtube]qwgCM-PHxe0[/youtube][youtube]yuA_CyUdjkE[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 7, 2010)

[youtube]LsKOzrymxZE[/youtube][youtube]tmg_pMqOLj0[/youtube]​[youtube]nPmmj1cInFw[/youtube][youtube]fmLh6tgOJxY[/youtube]
[youtube]oxe2HJ7bkk0[/youtube][youtube]WfpgAcSMomQ[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]TdruMSiL2SM[/youtube][youtube]B5YCQK95wH8[/youtube]
[youtube]7qqXro8m5Tg[/youtube][youtube]7vkn3OGcUs8[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]G2n40iUpqTk[/youtube][youtube]Ah3zrGRmx80[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]tq3Ng83DNys[/youtube][youtube]7mKemHJlbLw[/youtube]
[youtube]HWKKYPPxPhQ[/youtube][youtube]EgyF10vRrVY[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]U_bZZt1zs60[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]zOwMZB6GSvk[/youtube][youtube]Y9etHD9F90E[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 9, 2010)

[youtube]kq_e0tBM6rE[/youtube][youtube]VN8uB4xjvro[/youtube]
[youtube]PqTahFDpGAY[/youtube][youtube]crMdOIV7x70[/youtube]
[youtube]prCm31enbyM[/youtube][youtube]htR8HjanVG0[/youtube]
[youtube]JXCrqT8qWlY[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 9, 2010)

[youtube]t4cVmGCrJ6g[/youtube][youtube]haUlXYB9rWA[/youtube]
[youtube]MwAlTOOE7fk[/youtube][youtube]kMk-HE85T-A[/youtube]
[youtube]xMQ5SZm8dkU[/youtube][youtube]qUmB5g7U3Zk[/youtube]
[youtube]s6DQjTxkcZo[/youtube]


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 10, 2010)

cherry popping grow technic (get a few grows under your built before jumping into advanced cultivation, learn the basic)

a good location, soil, nutes, lights, and co2 can only take you so far 
big buds and good yeilds are based on genes and growing skills 


plant life is tipicaly
2wks-1month veg 24/0 or 18/6
2-3 month flower 12/12
4 months (maybe 3) all together from seed to cured smoke 


everything can be found at any bigbox store

place seed in a cup of water 
check every day untill you see seed crack and or tap root
then place in a 1in deep hole covered with soil, in a 1 gal pot full of soil
now get a digital thermometer, one with a temperature and a humidty gauge
maintain lights on temps of 70-80 (with co2 you can let it go as high as 95)
at lights off stay above 60. keep humidity around 40%-60% light on/off
when you see a sprout 
place light (26 or 42 watt CFL with hood and clamp) over it keeping light as close as 2-4 in. as the plant gets bigger add more light (if you use mh or hps follow light distance guidelines, you'll find out more about them as you advance in you grow skill)
now time for veg growth 
get a light with hood (and put it on an on/off timer set timer for 18/6
water plants ever 2-3 days or when soil is dry 
after 2 weeks of just plain water introduce nutes at 1/4 strength, every other water
inrich air with co2 if you gat it (not needed if less then 6 plants, just open a window or pump in fresh air)
after 2wks too a months of vegging its time to sex and flower
tranpants to a 3-5gal pot 
if still useing CFL's double or triple the amount of lights (the more light the more dence and bigger the buds will be) 
set timer for 12/12 (depending on strain plants can double even triple in size (height) in this stage)
this will show sex and flower your plants, giving you smokable buds
keep the female's they grow white hairs
discard the males they grow grape like ball clusters (pollen sacs)
discard the hermi they grow both sex (re. if it has balls on it discard it)
give it 2 wks of 12/12 then increase nutes
lights will stay on 12/12 untill finish which could be 8-14 wks depending on strain dominates : 
short plant with fat wide leaf = indacas = 8-10 wks, 
tall plant with long skiny leaf = sativas = 10-14 wks
by far the best way to tell when the plant is ready to harvest is by looking at the trichome
you want to see about a 50% red to white ratio. you will need a minimum 30x zoom microscope (radio shack) 
flush plant by feeding plain water for last 2 wks (improves taste) 
cut, hang, dry 5-7 days 
smoke 
or 
cure: 
place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr 
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m - 1hr or untill dry 
replace in jars 
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or 
seal away for longterm storage

rules to a successful longterm grow
1. tell NOone
2. NEVER ever break rule 1

HOPES SOMETHING IN THIS HELPS


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 14, 2010)

A typical slow cooker operates at 80°C (176°F) on low, 90°C (194°F) on high
a crock pot or slow cooker 
and *alcohol* has a boiling point of 78 degrees Celsius


(step replacing)
instead of putting all the shit in a jar and then putting it in the boiling water making it like a double boiler
couldn't i just put everthing in a crock pot that way there's no open flame
just prolly take longer 

the below Rx was given to me by Big P


green dragon
_big p's _"Reefer Liquor"

_10g of pot dry_
_grind up to near dust_
_spread out on baking sheet_
_put in oven for 1hr at 220_
_bring water in a small pot to a boil_
_place in it a jar filled with the baked pot_
_pour in a pint of everclear or highest proof alcohol you have But leave like 1 or 2 shots out_
_bring this to a boil stiring occasionally for 30 min_
_let cool _
_take mixture out_
_strain out solids (weed) from mixture into a second jar_
_take the 1 or 2 shots you set aside earlyer and pour over the solids in the first jar _
_this is to get the stuff that might be left in the solids(weed)_
_then add this to the second jar _
_the bottle should now be half full or a little more than half full with the dragon cuz the rest evaporated away during cooking. fill the rest of the pint with water to make it about a 50/50 mix so it wont burn your throat_
_drink one shot, you just ingested about 1 gram of erb. I would pace myself cuz the shit will get you tossed depending on tolerances_
_then enjoy_


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 14, 2010)

HOPES SOMETHING IN THIS HELPS

cherry popping grow technic (get a few grows under your built before jumping into advanced cultivation, learn the basic)

a good location, soil, nutes, lights, and co2 can only take you so far 
big buds and good yeilds are based on genes and growing skills 


plant life is tipicaly
2wks-1month veg 24/0 or 18/6
2-3 month flower 12/12
4 months (maybe 3) all together from seed to cured smoke 


everything can be found at any bigbox store

place seed in a cup of water 
check every day untill you see seed crack and or tap root
then place in a 1in deep hole covered with soil, in a 1 gal pot full of soil
now get a digital thermometer, one with a temperature and a humidty gauge
maintain lights on temps of 70-80 (with co2 you can let it go as high as 95)
at lights off stay above 60. keep humidity around 40%-60% light on/off
when you see a sprout 
place light (26 or 42 watt CFL with hood and clamp) over it keeping light as close as 2-4 in. as the plant gets bigger add more light (if you use mh or hps follow light distance guidelines, you'll find out more about them as you advance in you grow skill)
now time for veg growth 
get a light with hood (and put it on an on/off timer set timer for 18/6
water plants ever 2-3 days or when soil is dry 
after 2 weeks of just plain water introduce nutes at 1/4 strength, every other water
inrich air with co2 if you gat it (not needed if less then 6 plants, just open a window or pump in fresh air)
after 2wks too a months of vegging its time to sex and flower
tranpants to a 3-5gal pot 
if still useing CFL's double or triple the amount of lights (the more light the more dence and bigger the buds will be) 
set timer for 12/12 (depending on strain plants can double even triple in size (height) in this stage)
this will show sex and flower your plants, giving you smokable buds
keep the female's they grow white hairs
discard the males they grow grape like ball clusters (pollen sacs)
discard the hermi they grow both sex (re. if it has balls on it discard it)
give it 2 wks of 12/12 then increase nutes
lights will stay on 12/12 untill finish which could be 8-14 wks depending on strain dominates : 
short plant with fat wide leaf = indacas = 8-10 wks, 
tall plant with long skiny leaf = sativas = 10-14 wks
by far the best way to tell when the plant is ready to harvest is by looking at the trichome
you want to see about a 50% red to white ratio. you will need a minimum 30x zoom microscope (radio shack) 
flush plant by feeding plain water for last 2 wks (improves taste) 
cut, hang, dry 5-7 days 
smoke 
or 
cure: 
place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr 
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m - 1hr or untill dry 
replace in jars 
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or 
seal away for longterm storage

rules to a successful longterm grow
1. tell NOone
2. NEVER ever break rule 1
3. dont grow where you dont own
4. restrict weapons of any kind on property
5. be seen, but keep a low profile in community 
6. suppress or eliminate odors emanating from grow room
7. pay your bills
8. descretly acquire & place items
9. descretly despose of waste
10. don't talk to the police. if caught tell them your name and ask for your lawyer. say nothing, sign nothing. sign nothing that says you said nothing. ask for your lawyer 

HOPED SOMETHING IN THIS HELPED


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 18, 2010)

A typical slow cooker operates at 80°C (176°F) on low, 90°C (194°F) on high
a crock pot or slow cooker 
and *alcohol* has a boiling point of 78 degrees Celsius


(step replacing)
instead of putting all the shit in a jar and then putting it in the boiling water making it like a double boiler
couldn't i just put everthing in a crock pot that way there's no open flame
just prolly take longer 

the below Rx was given to me by Big P


green dragon
_big p's _"Reefer Liquor"

_10g of pot dry_
_grind up to near dust_
_spread out on baking sheet_
_put in oven for 1hr at 220_
_bring water in a small pot to a boil_
_place in it a jar filled with the baked pot_
_pour in a pint of everclear or highest proof alcohol you have But leave like 1 or 2 shots out_
_bring this to a boil stiring occasionally for 30 min_
_let cool _
_take mixture out_
_strain out solids (weed) from mixture into a second jar_
_take the 1 or 2 shots you set aside earlyer and pour over the solids in the first jar _
_this is to get the stuff that might be left in the solids(weed)_
_then add this to the second jar _
_the bottle should now be half full or a little more than half full with the dragon cuz the rest evaporated away during cooking. fill the rest of the pint with water to make it about a 50/50 mix so it wont burn your throat_
_drink one shot, you just ingested about 1 gram of erb. I would pace myself cuz the shit will get you tossed depending on tolerances_
_then enjoy_


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 21, 2010)

HOPES SOMETHING IN THIS HELPS

cherry popping grow technic (get a few grows under your built before jumping into advanced cultivation, learn the basic)

a good location, soil, nutes, lights, and co2 can only take you so far 
big buds and good yeilds are based on genes and growing skills 


plant life is tipicaly
2wks-1month veg 24/0 or 18/6
2-3 month flower 12/12
4 months (maybe 3) all together from seed to cured smoke 


everything can be found at any bigbox store

place seed in a cup of water 
check every day untill you see seed crack and or tap root
then place in a 1in deep hole covered with soil, in a 1 gal pot full of soil
now get a digital thermometer, one with a temperature and a humidity gauge
optional items : heater, a/c, dehumidifier
maintain lights on temps of 70-80 (with co2 you can let it go as high as 95)
at lights off stay above 60. keep humidity around 40%-60% light on/off
when you see a sprout 
place light (26 or 42 watt CFL with hood and clamp) over it keeping light as close as 2-4 in. as the plant gets bigger add more light (if you use mh or hps follow light distance guidelines, you'll find out more about them as you advance in you grow skill)
now time for veg growth 
get a light with hood (and put it on an on/off timer set timer for 18/6
water plants ever 2-3 days or when soil is dry 
after 2 weeks of just plain water introduce nutes at 1/4 strength, every other water
inrich air with co2 if you gat it (not needed if less then 6 plants, just open a window or pump in fresh air)
after 2wks too a months of vegging its time to sex and flower
tranpants to a 3-5gal pot 
if still useing CFL's double or triple the amount of lights (the more light the more dence and bigger the buds will be) 
set timer for 12/12 (depending on strain plants can double even triple in size (height) in this stage)
this will show sex and flower your plants, giving you smokable buds
keep the female's they grow white hairs
discard the males they grow grape like ball clusters (pollen sacs)
discard the hermi they grow both sex (re. if it has balls on it discard it)
give it 2 wks of 12/12 then increase nutes
lights will stay on 12/12 untill finish which could be 8-14 wks depending on strain dominates : 
short plant with fat wide leaf = indacas = 8-10 wks, 
tall plant with long skiny leaf = sativas = 10-14 wks
by far the best way to tell when the plant is ready to harvest is by looking at the trichome
you want to harvest at about a 40%-50% red to white ratio. you will need a minimum 30x zoom microscope (radio shack) 
flush plant by feeding plain water no nutes for last 2 wks (improves taste) 
cut, hang, dry 5-7 days @ 40%-50% humidity
smoke 
or 
cure: 
place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr 
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m - 1hr or untill dry 
replace in jars reseal
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or 
seal away for longterm storage

rules to a successful longterm grow
1. tell NOone
2. NEVER ever break rule 1
3. dont grow where you dont own
4. restrict weapons of any kind on property
5. be seen, but keep a low profile in community 
6. suppress or eliminate odors emanating from grow room
7. pay your bills
8. descretly acquire & place items
9. descretly despose of waste
10. don't talk to the police. if caught tell them your name and ask for your lawyer. say nothing, sign nothing. sign nothing that says you said nothing. ask for your lawyer 

HOPED SOMETHING IN THIS HELPED


----------



## Jarren (Mar 22, 2010)

That's stone-cold playa shit..be save peeps!!..Key-20


----------



## one11 (Mar 22, 2010)

imma have to try that green dragon shit. but instead of everclear, im probably gonna use 151 rum.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

151 is cool to use


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 24, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/251563-hempy-collective-re-vised.html



> Azgrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 6, 2010)

HOPES SOMETHING IN THIS HELPS

cherry popping grow technic for indoor soil growing (get a few grows under your built before jumping into advanced cultivation, learn the basic)

a good location, soil, nutes, lights, and co2 can only take you so far 
big buds and good yeilds are based on genes and growing skills 


plant life is tipicaly
2wks-1month veg 24/0 or 18/6
2-3 month flower 12/12
4 months (maybe 3) all together from seed to cured smoke 


everything can be found at any bigbox store

place seed in a cup of water 
check every day untill you see seed crack and or tap root
then place in a 1in deep hole covered with soil, in a 1 gal pot full of soil
now get a digital thermometer, one with a temperature and a humidity gauge
optional items : heater, a/c, dehumidifier
maintain lights on temps of 70-80 (with co2 you can let it go as high as 95)
at lights off stay above 60. keep humidity around 40%-60% light on/off
when you see a sprout 
place light (26 or 42 watt CFL with hood and clamp) over it keeping light as close as 2-4 in. as the plant gets bigger add more light (if you use mh or hps follow light distance guidelines, you'll find out more about them as you advance in you grow skill)
now time for veg growth 
get a light with hood (and put it on an on/off timer set timer for 18/6)
water plants ever 2-3 days or when soil is dry 
after 2 weeks of just plain water introduce nutes at 1/4 strength, every other water
inrich air with co2 if you gat it (not needed if less then 6 plants, just open a window or pump in fresh air)
after 2wks too a months of vegging its time to sex and flower
tranpants to a 3-5gal pot 
if still useing CFL's double or triple the amount of lights (the more light the more dence and bigger the buds will be) 
set timer for 12/12 (depending on strain plants can double even triple in size (height) in this stage)
this will show sex and flower your plants, giving you smokable buds
keep the female's they grow white hairs
discard the males they grow grape like ball clusters (pollen sacs)
discard the hermi they grow both sex (re. if it has balls on it discard it)
give it 2 wks of 12/12 then increase nutes
lights will stay on 12/12 untill finish which could be 8-14 wks depending on strain dominates : 
short plant with fat wide leaf = indicas = 8-10 wks, 
tall plant with long skiny leaf = sativas = 10-14 wks
by far the best way to tell when the plant is ready to harvest is by looking at the trichome
you want to harvest at about a 40%-50% red to white ratio. you will need a minimum 30x zoom microscope (radio shack) 
flush plant by feeding plain water no nutes for last 2 wks (improves taste) 
cut, hang, dry 5-7 days @ 40%-50% humidity
smoke 
or 

cure: 
place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr in a dark place
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m to 1hr or untill dry to touch 
replace in jars resealed in a dark place
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or seal away for long term store

rules to a successful longterm grow
1. tell NOone
2. NEVER ever break rule 1
3. dont grow where you dont own
4. restrict weapons of any kind on property
5. be seen, but keep a low profile in community 
6. suppress or eliminate odors emanating from grow room
7. pay your bills
8. descretly acquire & place items
9. descretly despose of waste
10. don't talk to the police. if caught tell them your name and ask for your lawyer. say nothing, sign nothing. sign nothing that says you said nothing. ask for your lawyer 

HOPED SOMETHING IN THIS HELPED


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 9, 2010)

HOPES SOMETHING IN THIS HELPS

SOIL GROWING BASIC 
cherry popping grow technic for indoor soil growing 
(get a few grows under your built before jumping into advanced cultivation, learn the basic)

a good location, soil, nutes, lights, and co2 can only take you so far 
big buds and good yeilds are based on genes and growing skills 


plant life is tipicaly
2wks-1month veg 24/0 or 18/6
2-3 month flower 12/12
4 months (maybe 3) all together from seed to cured smoke 


everything can be found at any bigbox store

place seed in a cup of water 
check every day untill you see seed crack and or tap root
then place in a 1in deep hole covered with soil, in a 1 gal pot full of soil
now get a digital thermometer, one with a temperature and a humidity gauge
optional items : heater, a/c, dehumidifier
maintain lights on temps of 70-80 (with co2 you can let it go as high as 95)
at lights off stay above 60. keep humidity around 40%-60% light on/off
when you see a sprout 
place light (26 or 42 watt CFL 2700k warm with hood and clamp) over it keeping light as close as 2-4 in.
one bulb type can be used from start to finish, but better results can be had by switching bulb color
...........cfl 6500 Kelvin (cool blueish/ white color spectrum) =to mh used for vegging bushing stem leaf
...........cfl 2700 Kelvin (warm redish/orange color spectrum) =to hps used for blooming fruiting budding
as the plant gets bigger add more light (if you use mh or hps follow light distance 
guidelines, you'll find out more about them as you advance in you grow skill)
now time for veg growth 
get a light with hood (and put it on an on/off timer set timer for 18/6)
water plants ever 2-3 days or when soil is dry 
after 2 weeks of just plain water introduce nutes at 1/4 strength, every other water
when picking nutes (fertilizer) try to keep it simple npk are the 3 numbers (xx-xx-xx) on the container of fertilizer
for veg pick a nute high in N and low in PK
for flowering pick a nute high in P and slightly lower in K and verylow in N
N: nitrogen is used to stimulate new vegetative growth and overall health. 
P2O5: phosphorus oxide is used to stimulate flower development and rooting. 
K2O: potassium oxide is used to stimulate stem growth and overall health 
a great fert for beginners are any tomato plant fertilizer
inrich air with co2 if you gat it (not needed if less then 6 plants, just open a window or pump in fresh air)
after 2wks too a months of vegging its time to sex and flower
tranpants to a 3-5gal pot 
if still useing CFL's double or triple the amount of lights (the more light the more dence and bigger the buds will be) 
set timer for 12/12 (depending on strain plants can double even triple in size (height) in this stage)
this will show sex and flower your plants, giving you smokable buds
keep the female's they grow white hairs
discard the males they grow grape like ball clusters (pollen sacs)
discard the hermi they grow both sex (re. if it has balls on it discard it)
give it 2 wks of 12/12 then increase nutes
lights will stay on 12/12 untill finish which could be 8-14 wks depending on strain dominates : 
short plant with fat wide leaf = indicas = 8-10 wks, 
tall plant with long skiny leaf = sativas = 10-14 wks
by far the best way to tell when the plant is ready to harvest is by looking at the trichome
you want to harvest at about a 40%-50% red to white ratio. you will need a minimum 30x zoom microscope (radio shack) 
flush plant by feeding plain water no nutes for last 2 wks (improves taste) 
cut, hang, dry 5-7 days @ 40%-50% humidity
smoke 
or 

cure: 
place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr in a dark place
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m to 1hr or untill dry to touch 
replace in jars resealed in a dark place
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or seal away for long term store

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
WATER GROWING BASIC
cherry popping grow technic for indoor hydro growing 
(get a few grows under your built before jumping into advanced cultivation, learn the basic)
this is just a basic understanding of hydroponics. great info for a first timer, many grower do differant 
things differant ways, this is just a starting point gather as much info as you can before you start a hydro 
grow. if this is your first time growing try mastering soil first it's much more forgiving
.
.
.
first choose your hydro system (hempy and dwc are the simplest, but there are many others)
as far as water and nutes go, over time, you have to find what works best for you 
get some hydro specific nutes (non-hydro nutes can successfully be used in some setups )
when picking nutes (fertilizer) try to keep it simple npk are the 3 numbers (xx-xx-xx) on the container of fertilizer
for veg pick a nute high in N and low in PK
for flowering pick a nute high in P and slightly lower in K and verylow in N 
N: nitrogen is used to stimulate new vegetative growth and overall health. 
P2O5: phosphorus oxide is used to stimulate flower development and rooting. 
K2O: potassium oxide is used to stimulate stem growth and overall health
most likely not a hydro nute but may work for your system, but a great fert for beginners are any tomato plant fertilizer
now get some water (tap is a good start but rain/snow is the best ) 
germ seeds or get clones (ezer with clones)
you'll also need a digital ph and ppm meter for liquid
one that is waterproof and has a replaceable probe 
and should be able to tell you the pH range 1-14 and ppm range 1-1999
after adding nutes to water, test ph before adjusting because you may not have too
understand that water (plain) already has a ph value
you will need to invest in some ph up and down "the kind for fish tanks works fine" 
try to keep hydro ph levels between 5.5-6.5
basic growroom info:
maintain lights on temps of 70-80 (with co2 you can let it go as high as 95)
at lights off stay above 60. keep humidity around 40%-60% light on/off
inrich air with co2 if you gat it (not needed if less then 6 plants, just open a window or pump in fresh air)
ppm level:
understand that water (plain) already has a ppm value and when you figure 
out what ppm you want to run do not exclude your's water's value in the calculation
when adding nutes start at 1/4 strength and build from there
water + nutes = xxxx ppm
Clones 200-400 ppm
veg 400-800 ppm
veg-flower 800-1000 ppm
flower 1000-1400 ppm
(if useing an ec meter shoot for 0.8-1.4 for veg and 1.6-2.4 for flower, every strain varies.)
keep ppm's as low as you can untill you master the grow method and strain used
each strain likes differant ranges of ph and ppms
try to keep reservoir temps around 65-75
the reservoir should not be transparent (lights + water + nutes + roots = algea !!not good) 
breeding grounds for bacteria
typically the reservoir should be changed every 2weeks
flush plant by filling final reservoir change with plain ph'd water 
cut, hang, dry 5-7 days @ 40%-50% humidity
smoke 
or 
cure: 
place in mason jars sealed tight for 12hr in a dark place
open jar and take buds out and let dry for 30m to 1hr or untill dry to touch 
replace in jars resealed in a dark place
repeat this for 2wks to a month or untill buds nolonger become wet in jar after 12hr 
now smoke
or seal away for long term store



rules to a successful longterm grow
1. tell NOone
2. NEVER ever break rule 1
3. dont grow where you dont own
4. restrict weapons of any kind on property
5. be seen, but keep a low profile in community 
6. suppress or eliminate odors emanating from grow room
7. pay your bills
8. descretly acquire & place items
9. descretly despose of waste
10. don't talk to the police. if caught tell them your name and ask for your lawyer. say nothing, sign 
nothing. sign nothing that says you said nothing. ask for your lawyer 

HOPED SOMETHING IN THIS HELPED


----------



## spanishpassion (Apr 10, 2010)

i ant nobody on the fone i aint nobody on the telephone i aint on tha fone


----------

